# Truck mount for Ipad



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Hey guys. Did a search for this on here and only came up with a thread from 2012. That's pretty old as new stuff comes out all the time for these. Does anyone use a tablet mount inside their truck? I'm tired of it flying all over and not being accessible when I want it. Looks like most of the ones I can find on the net have a flimsy arm that vibrates a lot and moves around when you try to type on it. Just wondering if anyone found a good one yet.I know I can make one but don't have the time to mess around with it.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I use a laptop mount with industrial Velcro. 

Not because I bought it for the I pad, but it was in my truck from when laptops were cool...


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Philbilly2 said:


> I use a laptop mount with industrial Velcro.
> 
> Not because I bought it for the I pad, but it was in my truck from when laptops were cool...


That would work. The laptop mounts are sturdier than what I'm finding for the ipads.


----------



## HadiCoop (Aug 1, 2016)

Try Ram mounts, very good quality...


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Do you have a good cup holder ?

This is what I bought, and I love it. Cell phone, or I pad.

Stable, cheap, and works well. Problem is when your location of your cup holder isn't ideal.

Slammazon : https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00F0IQTE8/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Hadi I was looking at that company and it did look to be of good quality. I found them after the original post. Good to hear first hand knowledge. I'll trust that over the online reviews. 

Dogplow I was looking at those style as well. I figured that since they have a shorter arm that they probably wouldn't vibrate as much. I have a 14 Ram. The cup holders are in the fold down console and have the rubber bubbles in them to hold varying size cups. I was Leary of this style because of the cup holders I have. Do you twist the base of these to expand the base to stay tight in cup holder or something? The holder is in a decent spot for one of these to work I think.

Thanks for the reviews guys!


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

ktfbgb said:


> Hadi I was looking at that company and it did look to be of good quality. I found them after the original post. Good to hear first hand knowledge. I'll trust that over the online reviews.
> 
> Dogplow I was looking at those style as well. I figured that since they have a shorter arm that they probably wouldn't vibrate as much. I have a 14 Ram. The cup holders are in the fold down console and have the rubber bubbles in them to hold varying size cups. I was Leary of this style because of the cup holders I have. Do you twist the base of these to expand the base to stay tight in cup holder or something? The holder is in a decent spot for one of these to work I think.
> 
> Thanks for the reviews guys!


Exactly..]
Twist the collar and it expands. it's rock solid, other than when I put it in one of my extended cup holders that slide out of the dash. I use it with my cell phone on speaker, so I don't need to do bluetooth or hold the cell phone while driving. It's not 100% perfect regarding it's articulation, meaning it doesn't swivel in all directions, but it works well for me. You need to try it out to see if it works for your viewpoint / cup holder locations.


----------



## HadiCoop (Aug 1, 2016)

I've had ram mounts on my trail bikes and sleds. Solid! No movement over all those bumps...


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Dogplow Dodge said:


> Exactly..]
> Twist the collar and it expands. it's rock solid, other than when I put it in one of my extended cup holders that slide out of the dash. I use it with my cell phone on speaker, so I don't need to do bluetooth or hold the cell phone while driving. It's not 100% perfect regarding it's articulation, meaning it doesn't swivel in all directions, but it works well for me. You need to try it out to see if it works for your viewpoint / cup holder locations.


I'm gonna give it try. Especially for that price point. If it doesn't work for me I'll spen more coin on that Ram mount Hadi was recommending.


----------



## brandonh98 (Oct 30, 2016)

+1 on Ram mounts. I've never used one for the same application your asking about but I've used them for phones/GPS on quad/motorcycle. I rolled my quad over and the weight of the quad was sitting on the ram mount. It never moved.


----------

